# Sammy Vs .....



## kbucksot (Oct 27, 2011)

Samsung is so far ahead of the game with there screen technology. If any please list those who are said to rival there screens to date.


----------



## kvswim (Aug 20, 2011)

Not that they're necessarily ahead, just that they were the first to patent.


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

> ...*T**he Optimus LTE, a 4.5-inch Android 2.3 smartphone with what it's calling a True HD IPS display -- at a whopping 1280x720 resolution. That's as much as some tablets, folks, and at 322 pixels per inch, it's just shy of the iPhone 4's fabled "retina display" -- which comes with a much smaller screen. (And, you know, isn't Android.)*


----------



## kbucksot (Oct 27, 2011)

Yup same as the galaxy nexus, LG has always been behind sammy. except the nexus isn't shy of the retina display


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

Rezondz screen is 720x1280 w/ 337? Ppi or w/e I just know its higher than the iPhones lol and idk I like my slcds over amoled anyday but I admit Samsung is ahead of the game tech wise after seeing all there new devolpments. Like the flexible screen lol, but keep in mind Samsung has in house screen devolpment mainly due to its ventures outside of mobile phones (TVs) ( LG does to) while HTC doesn't have that


----------



## sj007 (Nov 30, 2011)

Haha, the flexible screen.. I just don't see that really working. The picture I saw looked cool but yeah, I don't get it.


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

Does Sammy really fab all their stuff in house? I ask because I don't know. During DLP (?) television days, Sony, LG, Mitsu, Samsung, Toshiba, etc all really got their tech/etc from Texas instruments. So I wonder if Sammy is the general contractor who assembles all the pieces in the "Screen" or if they do it all in house. Otherwise, for all we know LG and Sammy's tech could be the same


----------



## kangi26 (Jan 8, 2012)

The three largest manufacturers of larger LCD panels are:​
Sharp Corporation
Samsung Electronics
LG Display
The main manufacturers of smaller LCD panels are: ​
IPS Alpha Technology (join venture between Panasonic & Hitachi)
S-LCD (joint venture between Samsung & Sony)
HannStar Display
AU Optronics (subsidiary of BenQ)
Chimei Innolux (formerly Chi Mei Optoelectronics)
Chunghwa Picture Tubes
Hitachi Displays (joint venture between Chimei Innolux, Hitachi & Canon)
Toshiba Mobile Display Company
So says wiki.answers.com............


----------



## xxaimbkstarxx (Jan 12, 2012)

Samyy is the beat as I prefer my galaxy nexus screen over my mommy and daddy rezound


----------



## ruthjgray (Jan 24, 2012)

kangi26 said:


> The three largest manufacturers of larger LCD panels are:​
> Sharp Corporation
> Samsung Electronics
> LG Display
> ...


good to know this, but may I ask if where is Sony on the list?


----------



## kangi26 (Jan 8, 2012)

ruthjgray said:


> good to know this, but may I ask if where is Sony on the list?


I have heard that Sony has stopped making displays and is getting them from Samsung


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

Which I think is the right move. Sony isn't the Sony of old and they always try and push their proprietary stuff instead of industry standard


----------

